# Different Jobs In the Culinary Industry



## turismo374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Been working in professional kitchens for about 3 years now since I graduated school, its always been hard but I have learned a lot so far but lately at my current job things are not going so well.  New sous chefs I dont like or respect and they all have just annoying comments all the time its so frustrating I dont feel like im learning anything they just care about getting everyone out to keep OT costs down.  In addition a lot of jobs are taken from the line cooks and given to tournants and sous chefs its like why am i here I just feel like an idiot, its still a great popular restaurant and i might be overreacting but I dont know.  I keep thinking I love cooking but want to do something alittle different than the average line cook position I just dont know what that is.  My fiance makes good money and I dont know why im working so many hours for almost nothing to be treated like an idiot.  Any suggestions would be great thanks so much.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might want to check out this website with lots of different kinds of culinary related jobs to get some ideas of other directions you may want to pursue.

Go to:

http://www.goodfoodjobs.com

You can search by region or category.


----------



## gsuchef (Sep 30, 2012)

Look into to catering. I made the move from restaurants to catering about eight years ago. It was the best move I have ever made. You come in  everyday knowing what you have to do and how people you have to prepare for. Granted there are a lot of tedious things we do in catering such as canapes, small hors d'oeuvre, and composed spoons and small plates, all that times 1000 on some events. but we know about way in advance to prep the food and ourselves for it. Gone are the late night rushes of large parties during breakdown and unprepared shift to properly serve them. 

If any of this interest you look in to it. I am glad I did.

BTW I am an executive chef of a catering department at a university where our top line revenue last year was $1.5M. There is money to be had in the catering business.


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

or.. look into a hotel for jobs.. they need lots of man power and yea

or if ur just interested in making food,... maybe the food processing plants would work

dno if theres any in ur area but theres alot of those half cooked meals that are served to restaurants such as (MAYBE.. olive garden? etc) <-- not so sure if they cook from scratch or they have central kitchen but yea...


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

Cruise lines, Casinos, and hotels are ALWAYS hiring experienced line cooks, and I mean always.


----------



## dezie (Oct 5, 2012)

I am at a highly acclaimed Country Club.

I made the switch mid summer this year. I like you have been working as a line cook in restaurants and needed a change.

CCs are very different than your regular restaurant kitchen. They have more money to spend per dollar on labor (so this means better pay), we run a 40 to 50% food cost, and I’m given certain freedoms for my specials at my station.

Week before last I ran parmesan croquets with fried pork belly slices and a red wine moral sauce... Sold like gang busters, it’s a great feeling.

But if you are sick of the line, which is understandable.

What GSUchef said about catering is like so spot on.

My favorite days at the CC is when our Ala Carte line is closed for big events and I get to help catering.

Whether it’s searing 400 meat balls or 500 Truffle potato pancakes, you know what you’re doing when you come in and you can set up your little work station and knock it out.

CCs also often have their own bake shops, butchers, grand mangers, some have more than one restaurant and of course the catering.

So ya give a local Country Club a look.

The experience is totally worth it. I learn new things everyday from everyone I work with, and there are so many things I can try.


----------

